# Avoiding watery fish?



## rbanke (Nov 30, 2009)

Every time I make tilapia it comes out extremly watery. I get my tilapia from my local supermarket and it is previously frozen and fairly large. I suspect the 'wateryness' comes from it being previously frozen but I don't know what I can do about this problem. This happens regardless of the cooking methods I've tried (baked, panfried, broiled). Does anyone have any tips for this?

thanks


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 30, 2009)

put it on the broiler rack and let the water drain as it cooks


----------



## Selkie (Nov 30, 2009)

Put it cut fillet side down (skin up) on a plate with some paper towels, then place about 1/2 lb. of weight on top of it ( a skillet perhaps) and just let it set for 20-30 minutes.

Most Tillapi comes from farms in Indonesia, and is NOT flash frozen, but just frozen normally (why there's so much water), and stays frozen until shipped, remains frozen while a container ship that sails across the Pacific until it offloads, probably in L.A. Harbor (largest on the west coast), or Seattle, and then trucked to a distributor until it's ready to go to your local supermarket. Your 1 lb. of tillapia has taken 2-3 times its weight in fuel and about six weeks to reach your table.


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 30, 2009)

I've never seen it packaged with the skin on it. More and more of it is farm raised, our women's prison does that.


----------

